# Solo deep drop trip



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

Ran out yesterday in glassy conditions to conduct my first deep drop trip of the year. Wife and kids have been sick so I decided to get out of the house. No friends or coworkers could go so I set out alone. Got to my spot about 37 miles out and made my drop. Must have dropped it on his head because as soon as I took up the slack the fish was already on the hook. (Biggest of the day) I dropped back in the same spot and immediately got another but not near as big. After that I bounced around making different drops until I got my grouper limit. From there I went in search of mingo but never really could find the quality footballs I was looking for. But did eventually keep ten to take home.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Those Yellow Edge Grouper eat good!
Nicely done sir!!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Nice mess of eats .


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Dang that first picture is amazing dude, I might make it my wallpaper (I wish it was widescreen 16:9). Great job on the Groups!!!


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

Congrats on your Amazing trip, what was the depth range you were fishing? And do you use electric reel? Trying to learn and get started on deep drop fishing, thanks in advance!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Right on!!


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

Lipz said:


> Congrats on your Amazing trip, what was the depth range you were fishing? And do you use electric reel? Trying to learn and get started on deep drop fishing, thanks in advance!


Yes on electric and 4-6 hundred feet. I don’t have a great transducer but I do reed bottom. I just use bottom lock up to 50 to 75 feet and look for jagged hard bottom which shows red on my machine.


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

O-SEA-D said:


> Yes on electric and 4-6 hundred feet. I don’t have a great transducer but I do reed bottom. I just use bottom lock up to 50 to 75 feet and look for jagged hard bottom which shows red on my machine.


Awesome, thanks for the great information


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

O-SEA-D said:


> Ran out yesterday in glassy conditions to conduct my first deep drop trip of the year. Wife and kids have been sick so I decided to get out of the house. No friends or coworkers could go so I set out alone. Got to my spot about 37 miles out and made my drop. Must have dropped it on his head because as soon as I took up the slack the fish was already on the hook. (Biggest of the day) I dropped back in the same spot and immediately got another but not near as big. After that I bounced around making different drops until I got my grouper limit. From there I went in search of mingo but never really could find the quality footballs I was looking for. But did eventually keep ten to take home.
> View attachment 1080614
> 
> View attachment 1080615
> ...


Dang good solo man!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

A nice box of fish, especially for a solo trip !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 34 trip (Feb 6, 2021)

The yellow edge, in my opinion, are the best eating fish in the GOM. Nice haul especially for going solo


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

those mingos might not have been the footballs you were looking for but they eat just as good as the bigguns. good catch on the yellowedge, too.
jack


----------



## Bigc2013 (Aug 1, 2016)

I’d rather be lucky than good any day 😜. Great Solo trip and catch 🤙


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I made some wallpapers, I tweaked them a little.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report!


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

Boat-Dude said:


> I made some wallpapers, I tweaked them a little.


Well dang look at you. It was definitely nice in person. There was also a storm that developed behind me that produced a nice water spout that I should have taken a picture of.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Great shots man!


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Nice haul, especially solo! You can always hit me up if you need a crew, especially weekdays. Best part about our schedules is weekday fishing!!


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

Linkovich said:


> Nice haul, especially solo! You can always hit me up if you need a crew, especially weekdays. Best part about our schedules is weekday fishing!!


For sure. I’ll keep you in mind.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like one of those days we seldom see. Flat and plenty of fish!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

OMG that water.....


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

the lake of mexico
jack


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> the lake of mexico
> jack


I’m starting to think I need to go out off Florida! I don’t think it gets like that in front of Al anymore!


----------



## ChrisP14 (Jun 17, 2009)

Hard to find those weekday warriors but Monday-friday are my favorite days to fish. Glad to see you found some dinner!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful pictures, and a nice box of fish! Congrats!


----------



## Rickey85 (Sep 18, 2019)

Awesome weather and bountiful catch!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Through I was gonna see some Tilefish


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

jwilson1978 said:


> I’m starting to think I need to go out off Florida! I don’t think it gets like that in front of Al anymore!


fact


----------



## RollTider (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks for taking the time to post a report. Great trip


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Yellow edge are my favorite, such sweet meat ..... very nice especially solo


----------

